# 10th Annual South Florida Smoking Meat Gathering (THE BIG ONE!!) - November 13-14, 2020



## dougmays

We are looking to get booking started sooner rather than later for next year's Big 10th annual gathering! 

Date: 11/13-11/14, 2020
Location: Highland Hammock State Park, Sebring (FL)

We do not want to distract from this year's post with photos added or other more close gathering 

More details to come.....


----------



## phatbac

Following..


----------



## JckDanls 07

Here we go again...


----------



## bobcats110

In, tentatively, until I have to cancel for some BS reason again.


----------



## JckDanls 07

OK then..  I booked my site (Thur. - Sun.) and the Gathering site (Fri. and Sat.) ...

Book yours now before it's to late ...


----------



## bobcats110

Site 81 booked.  Doug, after booking, I realized this might the site you usually take.  If you get the one just above it on the map, we can switch.


----------



## dougmays

i just booked 82 Fri-Sun. No worries 

 bobcats110
 i can set up in 82, you beat me to it ;)


----------



## JckDanls 07

lets get reserving sites y'all before ya miss out ...


----------



## cuckoo4141

We be in... Site #83 again.

If anybody is interested a Spring get together has been scheduled for April 3-5 @ Fisheating Creek in Palmdale. Not really a huge smoke out but there is usually some great food an good times to be had. Don't want to muddle this up with that just tossing it out there.


----------



## carol506

We’re booked in 87 for 12-15


----------



## orlandosmoking

Site 80. Surprise surprise. And new guests Brian and Alicia in 86.  Thursday thru Sunday. Volunteer to judge if we do a comp too. Woo wooo


----------



## dougmays

Hopefully all this Covid-funk blows away by then! I had to cancel my Scotland trip next month that we've been planning for a few years now


----------



## jarjarchef

Doug looks like the site i have had the past couple years was grabbed up before i could book.

Honestly we were slammed at work and had forgotten about booking until Don texted me the other night. No sites near by, so if your up for sharing a site, I'll be happy to work something out. Might even bring a bottle of something for "Brad"!


----------



## dougmays

Brad and I accept haha


----------



## JckDanls 07

Jeramy...  85 is still open as well as 137  if you want your own site ...


----------



## jarjarchef

Keith, Thanks. I am fine sharing with Doug/Brad seeing as i have managed to find a smaller tent....

Besides with the current crap that is going on, I am not really sure what my work schedule will look like in November. Before I was furloughed we were having several weddings and groups trying to reschedule.


----------



## jarjarchef

Hope everyone is doing well and staying safe!

Anyone doing anything new on the smoker lately?


----------



## orlandosmoking

jarjarchef said:


> Hope everyone is doing well and staying safe!
> 
> Anyone doing anything new on the smoker lately?



Bought this smoker a year or so ago. Clearance at Sam's club. Under $200 thanks to Dave and Carol, friends from Tampa that hooked me up with their discovery. Since I sent my 18" Weber to my camp in the woods a few months ago I was kind of forced to get my temp controller fan installed so I can  do larger overnight cooks at home again. 
It's ready to go but damnit meat is hard to find. Sam's club today, no brisket, no pork shoulder. Wow


----------



## JckDanls 07

Jeramy...  all is well here... I am one of the fortunate ones that stayed working the whole time...  albeit slow ... bout tired of the stay at home BS tho ... 
I've not done anything really on the smoker.... made 35 lbs worth of snack sticks during Easter wknd... It was a big flop...gave them all away....  Went to GFS for butts and they only had 2 twin packs and a bunch of single packs... So I grabbed the two twin packs with out looking them over... Asked the manager if the single packs is the new norm... he said "NO" .. that's the only thing that was available....  I said cool and went on my way... 
     So I made up the sticks and took a bite of the Jalapeno when they were done cooking... I about spit it back out...  SALTYYYYYYYYYY....  salty as hell... Said to myself...  "How DaHell did they get so salty... I don't add any extra salt...  what ever's in the seasoning...  So I went and dug the packaging out of the trash to see what was going on....  turns out they were MARINATED (had MARNTD on the corner of the label) in the normal looking vacuum sealed pack....  

Don..  that's a cool looking smoker...  should do well for ya...


----------



## jarjarchef

I am going to Merritt Island tomorrow to pick up my dad's offset smoker. He doesn't use it,  so he is giving it to me. He uses his MES now and is enjoying that style of smoking.

I will need to clean it up and put some wheels on it so I can move it around on the ground, no concrete pads here. It was stored under cover and should be in good shape. 

Don and Keith, let me know if you are still coming up short on the meats. At the butcher I go to I have not seen any issues. I will be going today and will inquire what options are. I know in the past I have bought case packs and got a really good deal. Maybe get one and split it up.

With only 2 of us in the household, doing a cook usually lasts us a long time. I still have 15ea 1lb packs of pulled pork vacuum sealed in the freezer that I did in March. I did do a brisket for tacos on Cinco de Mayo. It came out good, great flavor, but texture and moisture need work. I tried the peach paper for the first time. Still my best one yet not using sous vide.
I would try my hand at making sausage, but I would be the only one eating it, Charlyn doesn't like many sausages.

Can't wait to get back to work and complain about how busy I am and that I need some time off!

Stay Safe!


----------



## carol506

Checking in to see how everyone doing during these strange times.  We are both doing well even though I manage to surgery for herniated disc. Doing great but walk with a limp now.  Bored with staying in place especially since it’s hard to do a smoke for just two people.  We are looking forward to all the turmoil being over and seeing everyone in November.
Everyone stay well and be safe.


----------



## jarjarchef

Carol & John,

Glad to hear you all are doing well. Yes I am ready to get back to work. Not spending any money right now due to not knowing how long I will be out of work. Parks open mid July, but Catering is another story. Rumor has it maybe August. Not much smoking here either due to same thing only 2 people in the house. Freezer full of pulled pork. When the rain stops I need to figure out what the plan is with the smoker my gave me will be. Really want to set it up as mobile, but the mods I want to do will make it very heavy and hard to do so. Time will tell.

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Alrighty then ..  Both Charlotte and I are doing fine.. as others.. tired of staying (kindasorta) in place...  Also not doing much smoking for the same reason as y'all... 

I had a little accident with my truck a couple weeks ago (rearended an idiot stopped in the fast lane to make an illegal left turn) ... Insurance company said value of the truck wasn't worth fixing so they totaled it... Just went and picked up another one today ..

Other than that were all good ...  Stay safe everybody... I'm ready for Nov. to be here as well ...


----------



## dougmays

Hey Everyone! Sorry i haven't been on here a lot but as we all know...not a lot is going on! 

Glad to hear everyone is healthy and OK! Sorry to hear about the Park closures Jeramy, hope they open back up soon! Keith sorry to hear about the accident! What truck did you replace it with?

I was logging on to gauge everyone's perspective of whats going on and how it may or may not affect our 10 year Gathering. I guess...what are people's thoughts? I still think we should aim to have it and see how the world is looking 1-2 months out. I know some state parks are opened back up, havent checked HH yet. Not sure what people's thoughts our with social distancing and all. 

So basically just a feeler on who is still in for November? Should we change the date? etc....


----------



## orlandosmoking

If the park is open I intend to attend


----------



## jarjarchef

If park is open and I can get the time off, I plan to attend. Going back to work at this time is priority for me....


----------



## JckDanls 07

Same goes for me...  if park is open I'm there...


----------



## pc farmer

We still plan on having the fall one in Pa unless the second wave hits like they say it will.  What ever you all decide, make sure you all do whats needed to stay safe for you and your family.


----------



## bobcats110

I'll add my sentiment that if the park is open, we'll be there.  Has been a long while since I've checked the site, but glad to hear everyone seems to be doing OK.  Like JarJar, I too am furloughed since I'm in the entertainment industry.  Hope to get called back no later than the end of August.  Smoked a couple butts and some stuff jalapenos on the fourth - that's about it.  

Stay safe all!


----------



## dougmays

bobcats110 said:


> I'll add my sentiment that if the park is open, we'll be there.  Has been a long while since I've checked the site, but glad to hear everyone seems to be doing OK.  Like JarJar, I too am furloughed since I'm in the entertainment industry.  Hope to get called back no later than the end of August.  Smoked a couple butts and some stuff jalapenos on the fourth - that's about it.
> 
> Stay safe all!


Glad to hear you're making the most of the pandemic :) I haven't fired up the smoker in a hot minute! Maybe over the weekend. There was a post on here a couple weeks ago about smoked bologna that looked awesome!


----------



## carol506

Its been a long, hot, kinda lonely summer.  Cant go anywhere.  Johns been cooking something in his kitchen every weekend.   Trying new things.  Looking forward to being able to gather again.  Fingers crossed that park is open, we will be there.

Anyone want to come play in Johns kitchen, you are welcome to visit any time.


----------



## dougmays

As of today it looks like the park is open for day-time visitation only...no camping and amenities are closed (how i read it)...i'll check back on their website in a month and keep checking/updating

From their site:
*SAFETY UPDATES
Effective immediately, Florida State Parks will follow local orders requiring facial coverings or masks to provide for staff and visitor safety*. These requirements vary from area to area.
DEP continues to re-open Florida State Parks as part of the phased plan to re-open Florida. As these parks re-open areas, experiences and amenities, DEP will be taking measures to ensure the protection of staff and the public. During this phase of re-opening, visitors should expect limited hours, capacity and amenities. As part of the phased re-opening of limited overnight accommodations, measures may be in place to reduce camping density. *Currently, no walk-in overnight sites are available*.
Our main priority is the safety of our guests and staff. As such, we will continue to review operations on a daily basis and make additional operational changes as may be deemed necessary for protection of public health.
*View details about Online Payment, Park Closures, Campground Closures, Park Programs and Events, and Facial Coverings.
LIMITED VISITATION AT THIS PARK*
Effective July 2, 2020: *Highlands Hammock* *State Park* is open (see hours of operation and fee information below). The Civilian Conservation Corps Museum remains closed until further notice. Restroom availability may be limited. All other park facilities are closed. Visitors are expected to maintain distances of at least six feet apart.


----------



## JckDanls 07

The way I'm reading it is...  at this point in time they are not accepting campers that just show up for a non reserved site ...  We'll see what happens when the time comes...  Obviously it's not looking good at this moment as cases are soaring through the roof ... 

STAY SAFE Y'ALL...


----------



## roadkill cafe

Howdy all! I haven’t been on for a while and wanted to check in and see what’s see going on with folks and the gathering. Glad to see everyone is healthy and safe. As for me, I’m in the same boat as most. Work hours were cut more than half and FL unemployment system has been less than helpful. I don’t think I’ll be making it this year. Being super careful with this pandemic as it could be deadly for Momma at 92. Will be heading to GA with a buddy I spend a lot of time with to his hunting lease. Sure gonna miss seeing everyone...especially Brad . But, who knows what Nov. will bring. Until next time, stay well, stay safe, stay healthy!


----------



## dougmays

Brad and the rest of us will be sad not to see ya but totally understandable


----------



## SmokinAl

I was hoping to come by this year & at least say hi, but I have some immunity issues & with Covid, I just can’t take that chance.
Al


----------



## dougmays

Good morning forum/gathering family! I just checked on HH's website and the note still remains about "some amenities are not available"....so i'm going to call the park shortly and ask what the situation is for reserved campers. I'll post back on here as i hear more. Really hoping to see all of you in November!


----------



## bobcats110

Anyone get after it this weekend?  Did a butt, one loin, but cut it into 3rds to try three different rubs, and some Sam's club wrapped jalapenos.  I wouldn't normally go pre-make, but they are SO time consuming to make.  They were NOT seeded properly, so some were pretty hot even for my taste.  Everything else came out well, although I think I need to replace the external thermometer.


----------



## JckDanls 07

bobcats110 said:


> Anyone get after it this weekend?  Did a butt, one loin, but cut it into 3rds to try three different rubs, and some Sam's club wrapped jalapenos.  I wouldn't normally go pre-make, but they are SO time consuming to make.  They were NOT seeded properly, so some were pretty hot even for my taste.  Everything else came out well, although I think I need to replace the external thermometer.




That all looks good ...   I went to Winn Dixie and got 2 twin packs of butts ($.99 lb)... and a brisket ($2.49 lb)...  The brisket is in the freezer..  the butts ended up going through the grinder and stuffed 35 lbs worth of snack sticks...  I did Jalapenos W/Chedder (10 lbs) ... Pepper W/ Pepper Jack (10 lbs) ... Pepperoni (10 lbs)...  and TexMex W/Colby jack (5 lbs)....  Smoked the Japs and TexMex yesterday....  Pepperoni and Pepper are in the smokehouse now ...

As for the Gathering...  Not sure what all I'm doing yet....  I know I can't wait for it to get here... Covid or not ...


----------



## bobcats110

I'll trade you some pulled for some of your sticks.....I'm heading back to work tomorrow so can swing by on my way home.


----------



## JckDanls 07

That's awesome..  glad to hear your back to work... I'll be starting a 5-7 day run of 12.5 hr days starting tomorrow so I wouldn't be here...


----------



## dougmays

I havent been doing alot of smoking at my house but a friend just got his first smoker last week and last weekend we smoked a pork loin and belly on it to break it in! Came out great but i dont have pics :/

I've been a little under the weather most of last week and had family in town over the weekend so been busy/distracted. I'll call Highland Hammock today and see what they say about the current state of the park and covid. I'll post here once i find out


----------



## roadkill cafe

JckDanls 07 said:


> That all looks good ...   I went to Winn Dixie and got 2 twin packs of butts ($.99 lb)... and a brisket ($2.49 lb)...  The brisket is in the freezer..  the butts ended up going through the grinder and stuffed 35 lbs worth of snack sticks...  I did Jalapenos W/Chedder (10 lbs) ... Pepper W/ Pepper Jack (10 lbs) ... Pepperoni (10 lbs)...  and TexMex W/Colby jack (5 lbs)....  Smoked the Japs and TexMex yesterday....  Pepperoni and Pepper are in the smokehouse now ...
> 
> As for the Gathering...  Not sure what all I'm doing yet....  I know I can't wait for it to get here... Covid or not ...


Yeah, saw that .99/lb and picked up 5 twin packs myself. Didn’t see the briskets. Tried out the new grinder and stuffer with almost 15 lbs. of beer brats. Turned out pretty good but still have a lot to learn. Good thing is you can eat the mistakes.


----------



## ega-q

Hello all, hope you all are still well. I have been out of work since mid January and still looking - FL unemployment sucks (and not in a good way). If the park is open and the Gathering still happens I will try to drive down on Saturday, this year may be a wash for me.


----------



## dougmays

Good evening everyone!
I called HH this afternoon and the 2-minute long voice recording was all doom and gloom saying the playground, pavillions and museum was still closed....but i spoke to the Ranger after and he said everything is open for reserved campers except for the Tram. To be honest, i had no idea there was a tram haha.

So as far as it being open, as of now, it sounds like we are good to go. We've have some mixed reviews since the pandemic on who might be coming or not so i wanted to throw a poll up to gauge how the group is feeling about November. I'm trying to post a poll but I don't see the option, please hold....


----------



## dougmays

Soooo...either i'm not seeing it or we can no longer create polls. 

Can each of you post either:
- Going
- Not going
- On the fence

Thanks in advance


----------



## dougmays

Thanks 

 pc farmer
 for helping with the poll!


----------



## carol506

Going


----------



## carol506

FYI our friends, Tim and Jane  Bemiller who joined us last year, tried this morning to book a site and were told park was fully booked.  Wonder if true or just Reserve America being behind times.  
 I’ve had another back surgery so our camper will be put on the market for sale and this will be our last camping trip.  Sure looking forward to one last great time.


----------



## dougmays

That's too bad all the sites are booked, i'm not sure if Reserve America offers a waiting list option?

So as of now it looks like Carol, John and myself are going...and hopefully Tim and Jane. 

How about the rest?


----------



## orlandosmoking

For whatever reason I no longer receive notifications from this site. Still plan on attending the gathering


----------



## jarjarchef

As long as I can get the time off and have a place to crash (Doug?), I plan on going. Charlyn might actually be able to make an appearance as well since this is her last semester before graduating in December.

Carol I tried to book several months ago and pretty much everything around our gathering area was full.


----------



## dougmays

Yep, i'll have room at my site


----------



## JckDanls 07

I'm All In ... sites 88, 89 ..  

Carol...  tell them to keep calling regularly to check for cancelations...  or as has happened in the past when a site from one of our own members had to cancel at last minute ... 

They made some changes to the web site and people not getting notifications has been issue...


----------



## HalfSmoked

Will be at pc farmers this weekend for our 4th gathering. Low attendance but not surprised. Hope your plans stay to gather for a great and safe time.

Warren


----------



## dougmays

Glad to hear 

 JckDanls 07
 ! 



 HalfSmoked
 - y'all have fun, ill watch for pics!


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks Doug. Will for sure be some photos.

Warren


----------



## boykjo

I cancelled my site yesterday so there may be one spot open. I was planning on surprising ya'll but to much stuff going on. Maybe next year.

Joe


----------



## dougmays

boykjo said:


> I cancelled my site yesterday so there may be one spot open. I was planning on surprising ya'll but to much stuff going on. Maybe next year.
> 
> Joe



Ah man, that's to bad! It would have been great to have you again for the 10 Year!


----------



## dougmays

Alrightly folks, let's get planning! Honestly with everything going on with Covid and such i really thought we'd have to cancel this year so I apologize for not getting around to making plans on here till now.

Competitions, do we want to keep with the Ribs and Cocktails this year? This is the 10th year so let's do it big! Even though its kind of late i'm going to try to get sponsors to donate more/bigger stuff this year! 

Anyone want to suggest anything else?


----------



## JckDanls 07

No Way Joe... man that would have been great ?  Maybe Jerry will do a N.Fl. in April and everything will have settled down some by then... 

Carol...  there's a site right there with  Joe's cancelation.. what site number was it Joe ?? 


Doug...  I was gonna say go back to the start...  chicken for lunch...  ribs and side for dinner...  and add desert ... but that was a little much I guess ...


----------



## carol506

JckDanls 07 said:


> No Way Joe... man that would have been great ?  Maybe Jerry will do a N.Fl. in April and everything will have settled down some by then...
> 
> Carol...  there's a site right there with  Joe's cancelation.. what site number was it Joe ??
> 
> 
> Doug...  I was gonna say go back to the start...  chicken for lunch...  ribs and side for dinner...  and add desert ... but that was a little much I guess ...


Site 75 is too small for their motor home, checked today.


----------



## bobcats110

As of right now, me, wife and 2 kids planning to be there.  We might have soccer Sat. AM which we'll need to figure out if that happens.  Would likely effect my participation in the rib comp unless it's more early evening.


----------



## jarjarchef

I'm up for any of the comps.
I still like the Teams with mystery basket ingredient concept.... but that might be too progressive.
So maybe paying respect to the beginning of the gathering is not a bad way to go.

My $0.02 is having the lunch comp adds back the people keeping to their own campsites and not interacting with each other.


----------



## JckDanls 07

bobcats110 said:


> As of right now, me, wife and 2 kids planning to be there.  We might have soccer Sat. AM which we'll need to figure out if that happens.  Would likely effect my participation in the rib comp unless it's more early evening.



Glad to see you'll be there...  Dunno when your getting there but maybe do your ribs Fri./night and we will reheat them for ya Sat.

So I am putting a picnic under cure here in the next few weeks ...  This will be my first time curing a ham... I will use it for my Fri. night Maple/Bourbon ham...


----------



## dougmays

jarjarchef said:


> My $0.02 is having the lunch comp adds back the people keeping to their own campsites and not interacting with each other.



I agree...in the past when we do a lunch and dinner competition people are struggling to get things done and the free-time and fun-time i lessened. I plan to be relaxing mid-day, hanging out and playing games. 



JckDanls 07 said:


> Glad to see you'll be there...  Dunno when your getting there but maybe do your ribs Fri./night and we will reheat them for ya Sat.
> 
> So I am putting a picnic under cure here in the next few weeks ...  This will be my first time curing a ham... I will use it for my Fri. night Maple/Bourbon ham...



That sounds awesome! I might try my hand at some homemade bacon and bring it for a snack


----------



## carol506

Our friends still unable to find site big enough for 35 foot RVs.

If they can’t find one I will need lots of help with breakfast as they have my Blackstone.
keep us posted on competition


----------



## dougmays

I'm not big on breakfast but I'll help ya cook 

 carol506
 !

Looking forward to seeing everyone soon


----------



## JckDanls 07

carol506 said:


> Our friends still unable to find site big enough for 35 foot RVs.
> 
> If they can’t find one I will need lots of help with breakfast as they have my Blackstone.
> keep us posted on competition



I have a 2 burner propane stove ...


----------



## JckDanls 07

OK Then..  less than 2 weeks to go... If anybody is going to cancel last minute.. please let Carol know so her friends might be able to get your spot...  Excited and can't wait...


----------



## jarjarchef




----------



## carol506

jarjarchef said:


> View attachment 469230


Has a decision been made about competition?  Doesn’t appear to be a large group this year.  If no competition we have about a 15 pound brisket in the freezer we can do for Saturday night.


----------



## jarjarchef

I have not seen anything. 

I am up for anything. 

It looks like the elusive Charlyn will be with me this year!


----------



## JckDanls 07

I was under the impression that ribs are a go...  never heard that they weren't...  plus we have a past champion (more than 1) returning to defend ...


----------



## JckDanls 07

bump


----------



## dougmays

Hey All! 
Yep, we were just going to do the Rib Comp. around dinner time to not overcomplicate the day and give people time to relax and hangout. i'll update the first post with that information.


----------



## dougmays

Headcount is slightly smaller this year which is understandable given the Corona Virus. I count 7-8 forum members as Going plus family and friends i'm guessing we'll have around 20 people this year :)


----------



## dougmays

So the new Forum Platform is not allowing me to edit my #1 post so posting "more details" here...

Saturday is as always the "big day"...we'll eat/snack throughout the day and have Family Dinner and the Rib Competition Saturday evening around 5pm. 

*Fun Rib Competition: *
- You can use Spare or Babybacks
- Turn-in time will be between 5-530 Saturday evening, we can finalize that in person at the campground
- We'll figure out judging, probably try to keep judges internal to make things easier but we can discuss
- That's about it, we like to keep it simple and fun! If you have questions feel free to post

*Family Dinner (Saturday)*
Bring anything you'd like! Also don't feel obligated to cook if you do not want to or do not feel comfortable. If you'd like to bring paper products (plates, paper towels, cups and plasticware....these are always helpful)

*Games*
In the past we've played horseshoes, washer toss, corn hole (bean bag toss), etc...IF you have a fun game/activity you'd like to bring/play feel free

Don't have a smoker or cannot transport your cooker to the event...no problem we usually have plenty of extra smoker space available if you still want to cook something!

I think that's about it. Please post if you have any questions! 10 years strong!


----------



## dougmays

Keith (

 JckDanls 07
 ) - Do we want to do the snake stick making this year?


----------



## JckDanls 07

Snake sticks would be a first ...  but no Doug..  I wasn't planning on making snack sticks... Unless I hear different (as in somebody wants to)...   I could bring everything ... 

Doug...  have you heard anything from site sponsors or others as far as products for drawings/awards ...  ??


----------



## carol506

I still have lots of plastic utensils and some red cups.

can bring hot dog makings for those of us there Thursday night.  Will need a head count to ensure I have enough for everyone.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Carol...  appreciate the offer but I think we'll skip the hot dogs...  thanks... We usually just do a couple of steaks .. I still have plenty of garbage bags (big box) from previous gatherings..


----------



## bobcats110

Well this snuck up on me....we do have soccer for both our girls Sat. AM.   Going to have to sit down and figure out the logistics on how we'll do this.  Keith, I'll have to think about the rib situation too.  Not a big fan of making then reheating.  Guess I need to go get some ribs too!!


----------



## ega-q

Still looking like a day trip (Sat) for me and maybe Auggie. If anyone needs something let me know and I'll pick it up on the way.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Welp...  Looks like Eta is trying to crash our Gathering ...  Hope she decides to go away..  quickly ...


----------



## bobcats110

Well - as usual, we're out.  I started looking at the whole schedule and completely forgot about playing in our church band on Sunday AM.    That would make a total of five back and forths to the Tampa area from Friday AM to Sunday afternoon.  I think I would be in the car more than at the campsite.    So, if there is someone who wants to use our site, let me know and I can add your name to our reservation so you can check in and use it.  Keith, we'll have to have a mini-gathering at some point.  Maybe when SX opens?


----------



## carol506

bobcats110 said:


> Well - as usual, we're out.  I started looking at the whole schedule and completely forgot about playing in our church band on Sunday AM.    That would make a total of five back and forths to the Tampa area from Friday AM to Sunday afternoon.  I think I would be in the car more than at the campsite.    So, if there is someone who wants to use our site, let me know and I can add your name to our reservation so you can check in and use it.  Keith, we'll have to have a mini-gathering at some point.  Maybe when SX opens?



what size is your site?  Is big enough for motor home?  We have friends that have been searching.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Well...   with TS "Eta" rolling around out there not knowing where it's gonna go...  Gonna make for a challenging time as well...  But then again...  "10th Annual S. Fl. Gathering AND Hurricane Eta Party" ...

Keeping an eye on the weather...


----------



## orlandosmoking

carol506 said:


> what size is your site?  Is big enough for motor home?  We have friends that have been searching.



He has site 81 according to his post on page one. It's a tent only site


----------



## orlandosmoking

JckDanls 07 said:


> Well...   with TS "Eta" rolling around out there not knowing where it's gonna go...  Gonna make for a challenging time as well...  But then again...  "!0th Annual S. Fl. Gathering AND Hurricane Party Eta" ...
> 
> Keeping an eye on the weather...



Those of us staying in tents are not enthused with Etas forecast/approach


----------



## JckDanls 07

Tropical Storm Warnings in Highlands county...


----------



## pc farmer

JckDanls 07 said:


> Well...   with TS "Eta" rolling around out there not knowing where it's gonna go...  Gonna make for a challenging time as well...  But then again...  "10th Annual S. Fl. Gathering AND Hurricane Eta Party" ...
> 
> Keeping an eye on the weather...



Man that sucks with a storm coming in for you all.  Guess it is 2020 thou.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Yea this really sucks...  not looking very promising...  Reports are saying TS Warnings for Highlands county until Sat. afternoon... At the moment Highlands Hammock website is saying the campground is closed due to storm ... Will take it day by day and see what unfolds... 

Glad I haven't ordered my ribs at Sonny's BBQ yet ... 

And then what really sucks..  we were suppose to leave Highlands Sun. and go south down to Collier State Park (In the swamps) and visit Rick and Crystal ( in the Marco Island area)for a few days...  I imagine that place will be under water... it's closed as of now too ...


----------



## bobcats110

If it is cancelled, I think we should all make something Sat (if possible) and post images for a truly virtual gathering.  I'd be willing to set up a Zoom if people wanted to go that far with the concept.


----------



## dougmays

Hey everyone, sorry for the late replies here....i got t-boned friday night by a motor cycle that blew a red light, i think he was drunk. Still waiting for the final police report. i'll post pics in a second. So been dealing with everything this weekend. Eta is really being a bummer. i'll try to call HH this afternoon and get their input. 

i guess we should expect this in 2020! Let's take it day by day. Also, my truck might be totaled. I'm getting a rental today and using a friends at the moment. That being said i might not be able to tow my smoker down since most rental trucks dont have a hitch. 

One thing after another...i'll monitor this thread all day today and tomorow and let y'all know what HH says


----------



## dougmays

Keith - forgot to reply to your question. I have gotten zero response Jeff and past sponsors unfortunately :/


----------



## orlandosmoking

Ranger says they are currently scheduled to reopen the park on the 11th.


----------



## jarjarchef

Anyone know an anti storm dance?????


----------



## JckDanls 07

Yea..  but it's not allowed on here...

But the future is looking more like in our favor as they have it going up into Tallahassee now...  cone wasn't showing our area ...


----------



## JckDanls 07

dougmays said:


> got t-boned friday night by a motor cycle



I was in the same boat a few months back... rear ended a truck..  totaled mine (though it was fixable)..  had to get another one ...


----------



## JckDanls 07

ega-q said:


> Still looking like a day trip (Sat) for me and maybe Auggie. If anyone needs something let me know and I'll pick it up on the way.



I believe I'll have a chair for ya... With it's contents still in the cup holder (I think) ...


----------



## JckDanls 07

dougmays said:


> That being said i might not be able to tow my smoker down since most rental trucks dont have a hitch.



If that's the case...  A Temporary ball can be screwed on in the hole on the bumper (should have one )...  wanted to see the fire grate (+) installed ...  

Weather is looking a "lottamorebetter"


----------



## dougmays

JckDanls 07 said:


> If that's the case...  A Temporary ball can be screwed on in the hole on the bumper (should have one )...  wanted to see the fire grate (+) installed ...
> 
> Weather is looking a "lottamorebetter"



Not a terrible idea on the hitchball! I'm just worried they find out i did it and charge me something. I want to see what you came up with for the smoker also. Just alot of my mind since Friday;s accident.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Understandable ... a good night or two of partaking and we'll forget all worries (a few hrs anyways) ...


----------



## JckDanls 07

OK Then... Highlands Hammack is now Open ... Onward through the storm .. Will be there Thurs.


----------



## orlandosmoking

Weather forecast improving!!


----------



## dougmays

Looking good so far! 


Pictures from my accident Friday night if anyone's interested lol


----------



## JckDanls 07

Damn it man...  obviously your ok..  what about the biker dude ??


----------



## JckDanls 07

Latest update has it coming back closer to Tampa now..  GRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## orlandosmoking

JckDanls 07 said:


> Latest update has it coming back closer to Tampa now..  GRRRRRRRRRRR



And even closer on the 11pm update. F✓¢%


----------



## dougmays

JckDanls 07 said:


> Damn it man...  obviously your ok..  what about the biker dude ??



Honestly once i parked my truck in the median and looked at the crash site, obvious broken arm but he was ok-ish once ambulance took him away 



JckDanls 07 said:


> Latest update has it coming back closer to Tampa now..  GRRRRRRRRRRR



Honestly guys and gals i'm personally waiting till Thursday morning to make my go/no-go decision. 

This morning from HH website:
*Tropical Storm Eta*
In order to ensure staff and visitor safety, Florida State Parks is monitoring the conditions associated with Tropical Storm Eta. Some parks have closed areas or the entire park as a result of the storm. Please visit specific park webpages for details, or visit Storm Updates for additional information. 
*LIMITED VISITATION AT THIS PARK*
Effective November 10, 2020: *Highlands Hammock* *State Park* is open (see hours of operation and fee information below). The Civilian Conservation Corps Museum remains closed until further notice. Restroom availability may be limited. All other park facilities are closed. Visitors are expected to maintain distances of at least six feet apart.

And a screenshot from Weather.com just now


----------



## JckDanls 07

Fortunately it has picked up movement speed and will clear the area quicker (Thur night, fri mourn) if that's any consolation ...   From Fri. on very small chance of rain... 

Like I say... I'm on vacation so If I get the chance to go I will....  whether Gathering is canceled or not...


----------



## orlandosmoking

Campground closed as of now due to storm
10:40 AM Wed. Nov 11


----------



## orlandosmoking

*




*


----------



## JckDanls 07

So more than likely I am going to cancel my site (89) at the last minute today... It's for Thur.-Sun. ..  Will keep 88 as it is only for Fri. - Sun.  I also will not be bringing all those 8' tables ....


----------



## dougmays

Thing not looking good..like i said i'm going to make my final decision Thursday morning. If i come i'll be packing lightly and wont have my trailer smoker because of my rental


----------



## orlandosmoking

Update: Park ranger says campground reopening on Friday


----------



## carol506

Unless something else goes 2020  wacky we plan on being there Thursday evening.  Hope we are not alone.


----------



## JckDanls 07

One good thing...  doesn't look like they are getting much rain inland near Highlands ... Al could give us a live report if he reads this ...

Carol... you'll have to check and see If they reopened before you leave ...


----------



## jarjarchef

Carol they are closed Thursday. They might reopen Friday....


----------



## SmokinAl

JckDanls 07 said:


> One good thing...  doesn't look like they are getting much rain inland near Highlands ... Al could give us a live report if he reads this ...
> 
> The weather here is pretty good, not much rain or wind.
> But if you guys go to the gathering, please be careful.
> Covid is exploding here. I don’t know if it’s the re-opening of everything, or the northerners coming down here.
> But please wear masks, and be very careful about handling food.
> I would really like to come, but I am immune compromised & can’t take the chance of being in a group.
> Stay safe!!
> Al


----------



## carol506

jarjarchef said:


> Carol they are closed Thursday. They might reopen Friday....


Just got a call not to come tomorro.  They will call around noon to let me know about Friday.

Also my camper is now for sale completely furnished except for food.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Just got the call myself... Ask the ranger and she said they aren't getting hammered but do get a shower from time to time.. Got an auto refund for Thur. so i'm just gonna keep both spots...  after all the fees I wouldn't save any money ..


----------



## bobcats110

I just got a robo call from the Parks Service - park closed 11th - 13th.  Cancelling my reservation and giving me a full refund.  I like that.....so Doug, if you still go, you can likely migrate into my area if needed.


----------



## dougmays

I just got a call saying they were closed till the 13th and my reservation is cancelled with full refund


----------



## JckDanls 07

That was my second call I got... first one was from park ranger..  second one I believe was Reserve America ...  More than likely the park will reopen late Thur./Fri. morn ... You can go ether way (bisexual)...  full refund or continue your reservation .. .


----------



## orlandosmoking

carol506 said:


> Also my camper is now for sale completely furnished except for food.



Asking price for camper? Have it listed anywhere with pictures? Have a friend who may be interested.


----------



## JckDanls 07

SO NOW..  I get an email confirming cancellation of my site (89)...  I never canceled it... went to see if I could reserve it again for Fri. - Sun. ..  shows not available ( i'm thinking because they say they will be closed at the moment)...  So I checked for Sat-Sun(1 night)..  it shows sites 79, 80, 84, 87, and 89 as being available ... Also some in the 100's but I don't think any of those are ours .. So I guess we need to each check on our sites first thing in the morning...


----------



## orlandosmoking

JckDanls 07 said:


> SO NOW..  I get an email confirming cancellation of my site (89)...  I never canceled it... went to see if I could reserve it again for Fri. - Sun. ..  shows not available ( i'm thinking because they say they will be closed at the moment)...  So I checked for Sat-Sun(1 night)..  it shows sites 79, 80, 84, 87, and 89 as being available ... Also some in the 100's but I don't think any of those are ours .. So I guess we need to each check on our sites first thing in the morning...


 
Same here. I am or was in 80 Thurs thru Sunday. I did not cancel it. Haven't bothered to try re booking. Going to call tomorrow to see what's up.


----------



## SmokinAl

The weather should be Good Friday, Saturday, & Sunday. We really didn’t get much of anything here.
Al


----------



## JckDanls 07

SmokinAl said:


> The weather should be Good Friday, Saturday, & Sunday. We really didn’t get much of anything here.
> Al



Good deal...  thanks Al ...


----------



## dougmays

i have a few morning meetings for work but going to call HH to see what's up in a hour or so


----------



## dougmays

*Morning Update: I just called the Ranger Station and the park is closed until Saturday, reopening saturday :( *

I hate to do this but with everything going on with me and my truck accident, on top of this closure i'm not going to make it down this year :( I hate that this is happening on our 10th anniversary but I guess we'll have to do a 2nd Anniversary of our 10th anniversary next year haha.

IF anyone wants to try and reschedule let's hear your thoughts. I know with holidays coming up that'll be difficult. Just throwing the idea out there


----------



## JckDanls 07

Doug...  I hear ya..  a lot going on... 

Still gonna keep an eye/ear out...  I believe they'll open here in a lil while...  weather's nice no rain/wind ...


----------



## jarjarchef

I vote for reschedule after the first of the year.


----------



## JckDanls 07

first weekend sites will be available is the last wknd of March and the first wknd of April...  then booked up again after that ...

Don't know if Jerry will be doing N. Fl. it's always in April ...


----------



## orlandosmoking

jarjarchef said:


> I vote for reschedule after the first of the year.



I agree on reschedule. But either spring time or just postpone until next year. Not interested in tent camping in the cold


----------



## SmokinAl

End of March or the beginning of April, the weather is usually just beautiful here. Warm with a good stiff breeze.
Al


----------



## JckDanls 07

I'm easy... I'll do whatever is agreed upon ..  As I said above about availability in the spring ... thinking after April would be getting a lil to warm for tenting...  but then again no worries here..


----------



## carol506

JckDanls 07 said:


> That was my second call I got... first one was from park ranger..  second one I believe was Reserve America ...  More than likely the park will reopen late Thur./Fri. morn ... You can go ether way (bisexual)...  full refund or continue your reservation .. .



They are supposed to call if park reopening for weekend.  If they is anyone still planning  on attending.?


----------



## JckDanls 07

Yes Carol... At the moment we're still planning on it...  just cutting back on things I was gonna take .. Waiting on the phone call ...


----------



## dougmays

orlandosmoking said:


> I agree on reschedule. But either spring time or just postpone until next year. Not interested in tent camping in the cold



Camping in the Cold is the best! just bring more blankets haha


----------



## jarjarchef

I am all for anytime before mid April. Don't want to sweat while i sleep. Only thing that would be an issue for us is timing for the house.


----------



## JckDanls 07

OK..  Welp..  we never got our phone call...  Since web site still says park closed..  I give up as well...  just gonna wait and leave Sun. to go south .. .


----------



## JckDanls 07

So now the question is...  In the spring or wait till Nov.  ??? 

Covid and Eta wins ...


----------



## carol506

dougmays said:


> Camping in the Cold is the best! just bring more blankets haha





JckDanls 07 said:


> So now the question is...  In the spring or wait till Nov.  ???
> 
> Covid and Eta wins ...



Will  be glad when this weird year of 2020 over.  Sad that our gathering got cancelled, it was to be our last trip.  Camper going up for sale completely furnished.  Only need clothes and food.

We will miss everyone. i will stay on site and maybe next time our friends will get a site and we can tag along.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Carol...  Don was asking about the camper... PM him with a price.. or post it here ...


----------



## JckDanls 07

OK.. heads up for anybody that had a 2 night reservation (Fri/Sat.nights)... as I did with site 88 for the gathering site...   
I never got the automatic cancellation because of the park still being closed..  I had to reach out to them this morning and got the full refund for that site as well ... 

Onward ..


----------



## carol506

JckDanls 07 said:


> Carol...  Don was asking about the camper... PM him with a price.. or post it here ...


We are asking $3500 as it includes everything, just need food and clothes.  We are negotiable.  Phone is 322-431-4188.  Title and manual in hand.


----------



## dougmays

Hey Carol - Friends of mine might be interested and are asking for pictures. I think Don was asking for the same thing


----------



## carol506

dougmays said:


> Hey Carol - Friends of mine might be interested and are asking for pictures. I think Don was asking for the same thing


Have never been able to successfully post a picture here.

if you share my email and phone number will share info. 
I am having lots of trouble with my email so keep trying
[email protected] or [email protected]  Also can pm me on Facebook as that seems to be working ok.  321-431-4188


----------



## dougmays

Just sent a intro email to you and them. i'll add you on FB, if we arent already friends on there


----------



## ega-q

See you all at the 10th Annual S. FL Gathering (Take 2 - the 2021 edition). Stay safe all!


----------



## bobcats110

Anyone else in the spirit?


----------



## carol506

bobcats110 said:


> Anyone else in the spirit?


Splatchcock chicken in the smoker about 1


----------



## JckDanls 07

Does getting it out of the freezer to thaw count ??


----------



## carol506

JckDanls 07 said:


> Does getting it out of the freezer to thaw count ??


Our friends who couldn’t get a site will be joining us for smoked chicken, broccoli salad, brownies, wine and good time


----------



## dougmays

JckDanls 07 said:


> Does getting it out of the freezer to thaw count ??



HAHA....same with me! No smoking this weekend, mostly yard work



carol506 said:


> Our friends who couldn’t get a site will be joining us for smoked chicken, broccoli salad, brownies, wine and good time


That sounds great!


----------



## nimrod

dougmays said:


> HAHA....same with me! No smoking this weekend, mostly yard work
> 
> 
> That sounds great!


Sorry to hear the Gathering was a washout. Hope to catch up to everyone next time.


----------



## dougmays

What is everyone's thoughts on the next gathering?
A) Wait till next November for the "10th part 2"?
B) Schedule a March/April mid-year gathering?
C) Both


----------



## bobcats110

I'll vote "C", but I've had to cancel for like three years straight now.


----------



## jarjarchef

I am up for whatever. 
Spring might be tough since we will be moving into the new house around then, but never know....

Until then, let you drool over the brisket I did this weekend....


----------



## JckDanls 07

Nice Jeramy... 

 We have been talking about going to Tn. in March... nothing set in stone yet tho ...


----------



## dougmays

Sounds like we just go for next November


----------



## carol506

Hey everyone, sure miss you.  I was wondering if anyone would be interested in another  backyard kitchen party at my house.  There is a vacant lot next door so lots of room to park.  John has an egg, a mini, an offset and cold smoker.  Plus we have a 2 burner camp chef and a 36 black stone for all cooking purpose.  
Let me know if you are game and we will set a date.  I promise at least a brisket and chicken on the menu.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Carol...  I would love to as I am ready for a vacation...  but I am having some health issues that needs attention which will take most of the Spring ... 

I just sent Doug an email telling him we need to get a thread going for the fall gathering as sites are starting to fill up ...


----------



## carol506

JckDanls 07 said:


> Carol...  I would love to as I am ready for a vacation...  but I am having some health issues that needs attention which will take most of the Spring ...
> 
> I just sent Doug an email telling him we need to get a thread going for the fall gathering as sites are starting to fill up ...


Sorry about health issues.  Understand as I’ve just had eye surgery last week walking around with blurry vision.  Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## dougmays

Hey Everyone! Sorry for not jumping on top of this sooner, as i just told Keith in a emaill....with covid and all the craziness i've lost all track of time :)

Would you like me to start a new thread for The Big Gathering Part 2 or keep it here and change the header? Keith looked on Reservice America and it looks like the weekend of Nov 12-14, 2021 has the most open spots but things are filling up already. Is everyone (or the majority) fine with this date?

Carol, backyard bbq sounds awesome! I have a very busy April and May but if the dates work out i would be game! Hope everyone is staying safe and really hope we get to see each other again this November.


----------



## carol506

dougmays said:


> Hey Everyone! Sorry for not jumping on top of this sooner, as i just told Keith in a emaill....with covid and all the craziness i've lost all track of time :)
> 
> Would you like me to start a new thread for The Big Gathering Part 2 or keep it here and change the header? Keith looked on Reservice America and it looks like the weekend of Nov 12-14, 2021 has the most open spots but things are filling up already. Is everyone (or the majority) fine with this date?
> 
> Carol, backyard bbq sounds awesome! I have a very busy April and May but if the dates work out i would be game! Hope everyone is staying safe and really hope we get to see each other again this November.


Please start planning now so we can get sites for next big gathering.  
I will be gone all of June so date depends upon response.  We can do anytime except first week of April and all of  June.


----------



## dougmays

Good afternoon! I've gone ahead and booked our usual weekened in November (12th and 13th). I booked Site 81 from Friday to Monday. https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...lorida-gathering-post-covid-gathering.306454/


----------



## carol506

dougmays said:


> Good afternoon! I've gone ahead and booked our usual weekened in November (12th and 13th). I booked Site 81 from Friday to Monday. https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...lorida-gathering-post-covid-gathering.306454/


Thanks Doug.  We went ahead and booked our favorite site #87.  Sold our camper so will be renting something.


----------

